# It's about time...



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

I started bulking about 3 months ago, but I've gone off course.  I got in a pretty bad car accident about a month ago, and have since then started eating all kinds of crap and not working out too much.  I bought a new home 2 months ago and puposefully turned one room into a gym.  My birthday is on October 9th and I want to restart my cutting cycle.

One reason that I've fallen behind is that I'm not happy with my eating schedule or what exercises I do.  I love cardio, especially on the eliptical machine.  I will be buying one for my B-Day.  I'm hoping that by owning my own, that I'll be encouraged to exercise more.

Since the accident, my wife and I have only 1 car to utilize till I can get another.  So, since I work nights, I have to rush home after work and swap out the car with my wife, so she can go to work. Then I have to watch my 4 year old daughter and try to squeeze in some sleep.

I'd use this time to work out, but am worried that it'll go to waste since my body won't be able to re-energize itself with so little sleep.  I work four days on then two off, from 11 p.m. to 7 a.m.

I need to somehow, get enough sleep to work nights, watch my daughter, eat right and squeeze in some exercise.  I have a bench with 300 lbs and a curl bar with preacher stand.  I also have two inter-changeable dumbells.  My bench also has lat pull down.

I usually do keto with lots of cardio for 6 weeks.  Then I up my carbs by 20% and continue with weight training and cardio. When I get the eliptical machine hopefully this will all still be as easy.

So, as of right now my problem is lack of time for sleep and exercise.  I need to work this all out.

I'll try to post some before pics soon.

Any help you can offer will be great.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 5, 2003)

Here we go!

Started the Eskimo diet at midnight.  Here's my meal plan for the first day.  It will slightly fluctuate as I will be eating different kinds of fish to keep it interesting.

Meal 1.
4 Hardboiled eggs
1 can of Tuna

Cardio session of 30 minutes.

Meal 2.
2 cans of tuna (in Spring Water)
1/2 cup of Brown Rice


Meal 3.
Protein Shake with (a pinch) PB

Weight training.

Meal 4.
Larger fish dinner (Flounder, Salmon, Catfish, Swordfish, Yellowfin, scallops, etc.)

Meal 5.
Protein shake.

It's definitely not set in stone.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 6, 2003)

Plus one gallon of water every day.  No other liquids.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 6, 2003)

You may want to think about putting some roughage in that diet, and some carbs post workout.  I would also put a shake in there(whey) post workout before that other meal.  You are gonna kill your family with those tuna egg farts. lol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 11, 2003)

I just got a new eliptical machine.  Bye bye fat.


----------

